

Referly Goes Social - You Can Now Follow Profiles - dmor
http://refer.ly/blog/follow-your-favorite-profiles-on-referly/

======
citricsquid
I'm not sure if you already do this, or if it's on your roadmap, but I would
like the option to find specific products my friends have recommended. For
example if I want to purchase a new camera, I would search "camera" and it
would show which cameras that my friends (or just other refer.ly users) have
linked to.

I guess you could also go as far as having users review products they've
purchased and have a public "review" system, the incentive for users would be:
if someone finds a review you wrote and purchases the product through the
review then you get rewards, it would further allow people to not need their
own network outside of referly to promote their URLs, but I have no idea if
that extends beyond what you're trying to achieve with referly.

~~~
dmor
I like it, we definitely want to make it easier to discover products from
within your network -- thanks for the suggestion

------
gregarious
Would be really cool if I could get something like my JackThreads of Gilt
Group email but with stuff from my friends

~~~
dmor
Good thing we have you as an advisor then, I will make that for you

~~~
gregarious
Perfect :)

------
workhorse
Yawn.

